# Need to get west dog was stolen by n ego maniac



## Nipplez (Sep 22, 2018)

So I my dog taken by a ego maniac n hopped out of the ghettos of Memphis n now stuck in Springfield MO need advice


----------



## TheWhiteTrashKing (Sep 23, 2018)

I sent u a message


----------



## Nipplez (Sep 23, 2018)

Saw n replied


----------

